# DS #2673: Dragon Quest IV (USA)



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3659^^


----------



## Dylan (Sep 17, 2008)

is this supposed to be good? can't remember


----------



## Toutatis (Sep 17, 2008)

File name : grd-dq4.rar

Dragon_Quest_IV_USA_NDS-GUARDiAN

NFO : 

CODE:::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::____________:::                            __________
:::::___\          /:::   _________________________\ ...... /________________.
::::/             /___ ____   _______________ _______:    : ________  _______
:::/        /____/   /_|   \__\       | _   /_|  __  \    :_\       |_\_     \
::/        /        /  |    \  \____  | / _/  |    \ :\  /:  \____  |    _    \
:/                 /   |__   \    _/  |   _   |      :/  \:     _/  |    /    /
/_________        /          /   |    |___|   |______/    \    |    |___/    /
:::::::::/_______/\_________/\________|   |______/   :    :\________|  /____/
:::::::::::::::::::::::   __________________________ :....: _________________.
::::::::::::::::::::::: GUARDiAN PROUDLY PRESENTS  /________\
_ ____|_________________________________________________________________|____ _
|                                                                 |
|                Dragon Quest IV © Square Enix                  |
_ __|____ ____ ___ __ _                             _ __ ___ ____ ____|__ _
|___//___//__//_//_ .      Release Notes      . _\\_\\__\\___\\___|
|                                                                 |
|     Region ......: U.S.A.           Genre .....: RPG            |
|     Release Date : 2008-09-17       Store Date : 2008-09-16     |
|     System ......: Nintendo DS      Filename ..: grd-dq4        |
|     Size ........: 1024 MBit        Language ..: En, Sp, Fr     |         
|                                                                 |
_ __|____ ____ ___ __ _                             _ __ ___ ____ ____|__ _
|___//___//__//_//_ .        Game iNFO        . _\\_\\__\\___\\___|
|                                                                 |
|     A prestigious army captain, an adventurous princess, a      |
|     humble merchant, two sisters, and you, the hero. Dive       |
|     into this unique adventure, and discover a grand tale       |
|     told through the experiences and emotions of characters     |
|     from all walks of life.                                     |
|                                                                 |
_ __|____ ____ ___ __ _                             _ __ ___ ____ ____|__ _
|___//___//__//_//_ .       Greetings         . _\\_\\__\\___\\___|
|                                                                 |
|                   All groups in the NDS Scene                   |
_ __|____ ____ ___ __ _                             _ __ ___ ____ ____|__ _
\_\      \\   \\  \\ \\   - Serving Since 2008 --   // //  //   //      /_/
\______\\   \\  \\ \\          ________         // //  //   //______/
\___\\__\\ \\   ______\....../______  // //__//___/
\_\\__\      \    /      /_//_/
\______\../______/
\/


----------



## granville (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there any major difference between this and the European version? I heard they removed party talk for the Euro version, but did they get it back here?


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 17, 2008)

Is this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104424 The same game as this one, Just in E??


----------



## Dylan (Sep 17, 2008)

oh wow i didn't know the game had already been released


----------



## dib (Sep 17, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> is this supposed to be good? can't remember


Depends how much you like the old NES rpgs.

Problem is, this isn't like Final Fantasy 3 where nothing was ever really wrong with the game.  Dragon Warrior games had a lot of things wrong with them.  For example:

You can only save at a church in town, and only check your experience either by talking to the king or at the church.

Inventory and equipment management was far outdated even by the standards of its time.

Lots of unnecessary menus and yes/no boxes throughout, which can grind ones' patience beyond tolerance.

The script attempts to spell out accents, which renders futile any sincere attempts to read the incomprehensible gibberish.  Not that the story was ever worth reading to begin with.

It's very slow paced, full of grinding, and combat that is as two dimensional as these types of RPGs get: fight, magic, item, or run.  Repeat.

No options to increase text speed or skip dialog entirely, further lending to the fact that these games _enjoy_ needlessly burning away seconds of your life at a time, which add up into minutes and then hours.

The Dragon Quest series has always been very 'meh'.  They've somehow gotten along all these years without any notable characters, environments, or defining elements (like Final Fantasy and chocobos, for example).  Except for slimes.  That's their big claim to fame: a little blue Hershey Kiss thing.

Problem is, these are all things that _they kept in this remake_.  The one attraction here that they _did_ remake are the graphical qualities, which really aren't very impressive and certainly don't give anybody sufficient reason to revisit this game.  They're not like having the old 2D sprites come to life in 3D--they're just a quick polish over the 8bit visuals.  And again, all for the sake of a game that wasn't noteworthy even in its heyday.

So if you're the type to suffer jRPGs just because you love grinding random encounters to afford slightly better equipment, then you could do far worse than this game.  In fact there have been some brand new titles on the DS that are truly abysmal.  Or if you played the original and require a remake as an excuse to play it again.  Worse still, there is probably some minority out there actually delusional enough to consider Dragon Quest games past the first one as actually relevant, and would try to claim this is somehow a landmark installment.

Meanwhile, Chrono Trigger is right around the corner.  The difference is that CT was a game which represented the best for its system and era, while DQ4 represents mediocrity at its best and banality at its worst.  Don't get me wrong--I didn't entirely hate DQ4 the first time around, but things were different back then.  Fact is, this is a glossy port of a NES game that has not held up well after so many years, and the developers threw away this opportunity to actually improve upon the mistakes of the past.


----------



## incinerator (Sep 17, 2008)

Ah, awesome.  Can't wait to tear into this game!

Call me crazy or OCD or whatever, but I always prefer to play the US release of games even if the E version comes out first... yeah it's English but... but...


----------



## beautifulbeast (Sep 17, 2008)

Gret review, *dib*.


----------



## superkris (Sep 17, 2008)

Off-Topic but Beautiful Beast your sig is awesome!!!
Just bought the vol. 1-27 complete manga box-set!


----------



## Houou (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow djb, very nice review/essay there. You certainly put it much better than I ever could


----------



## hova1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Is this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104424 The same game as this one, Just in E??


what the fuck you think? no, it's just called Dragon Quest IV for fun. in reality it's another petz game from UbiSoft


----------



## Supert5 (Sep 17, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy have you played the remake?  I wouldn't start running your mouth until you did. 
1. YOU can change the text speed
2. YOU can do quick save anywhere at anytime.
3. YOU can organize your items quickly and easily (easy sort options)
4. YOU can finish the game under 10-15 hours (I am on chapter 3 and game time is 3 1/2 hours)

For anyone who wants to enjoy a fun adventure, I completely suggest picking it up.


----------



## Kamakazie (Sep 17, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take it easy, dude.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 17, 2008)

It's an exact copy of the Euro translation. They still spell the words with a "u" where it isn't necessary.

I guess whatever you've experienced in the Euro release you can expect here. Nothing new or different from what I've seen.


----------



## masdeeper (Sep 17, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> Gret review, *dib*.


i hope you were sarcastic ..
this is not a review but he is just flamming the game..
no positive point were mantionned...

the game have lots of positive points

I prefer Final Fantasy series but Drangon Quest IV is still a great game... 

FYI I've been playing RPG since the release of Final Fantasty 1


----------



## masdeeper (Sep 17, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sometime they remove stuff or add stuff...
FYI : square-enix ripped/removed stuff from the JAP release when they ported it to the EU


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> It's an exact copy of the Euro translation. They still spell the words with a "u" where it isn't necessary.



Well the characters are speaking in English dialects, so the 'u' in colour isn't exactly superfluous seeing as they're trying to give local flavours to the characters.  I can understand the dialogue perfectly in the starting towns, although that might come from living near Scotland


----------



## Raganook (Sep 17, 2008)

Supert5 said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to balance this:

I am a rabid fan of RPG's, but in the DQ world this is my second time playing a title in the series. 

Unlike the poster who absolutely hated this game, I am in Chapter 4 and absolutely love it. To be honest I have a lot of trouble putting it down.

First of all, what I think is most important is to realize this is a "hardcore" RPG. Random encounters, grinding to get money to get equipment to get to the next town, just to grind to get money to get equipment. If you don't enjoy these kinds of RPGs, you will hate this game! For those of us who enjoy this traditional approach, it's heaven on earth. It's not as difficult as FFIV (J) or (DS), but it's certainly not a pushover. 

The games story is incredibly unique, and in my opinion ahead of it's time. The chaptered storyline keeps things constantly fresh and really allows you to get to know your characters. The fact that this storytelling device is no longer seen in modern times seems to me a tragedy, as it is incredibly effective and compelling. As far as depth goes, this was of course an NES title. There is perceived depth due to the player wondering how the paths of the various characters will ultimately intersect,  and minor cliffhangers here and there. The game certainly is not devoid of story, but we aren't talking something deep and thought provoking. The story is purposely designed to be fun and sometimes silly. 

I haven't had any problems with the save system, as there are plenty of save points. You can also quicksave. One of the most beautiful things about this game that I just love is that "Game Over" does not mean "Lost Progress". Dying halves your gold and warps you back to the nearest church, but your items and levels are intact. As the above poster said, inventory management is archaic (as is the game of course), however this isn't Diablo. You won't be constantly finding the need to manage things. As a matter of fact, thus far I have maybe only twice needed to move an item to make room for a new one.

Most importantly: what this game lacks in depth it makes back in charm. Enemies are very nicely detailed and the fluidity of their animations are really amazing. Slimes roll right up to the screen, snakes curl back and bite you. Random encounters in most RPGs are easily forgettable, save a select few. The enemies in DQIV are given a lot of attention and detail and it really shines for it. My favorite part of the game is playing as a Weapon Shop clerk, selling your wares to the various customer who come in. It's clever, it's enjoyable, and it's something that makes it unique from other RPG's. 

This is not my favorite RPG, or even my favorite RPG on the DS. However, I find it incredibly fun and it has proven to be enjoyable enough an affair that I plan on playing more DQ games in the future. If traditional RPGs are your style, or if you would like to experience one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## cutterjohn (Sep 17, 2008)

Oddly enough I found the Japanese version of "russian" "accenting" in text to be superior to what I saw in the European/US release...

The "scottish" "accent" looked pretty much the same as the Japanese "translation" IIRC.

IIRC the additional vowels in various US English spelling is optional, although it's seldom used in the US.  Canada is pretty much the same way, although "official" type of documents tend to follow the England English spellings.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, dib, methinks you don't like this game much.

While I will concede that you have some valid points (there has always been some grinding in Dragon Quest games), I would not say that most of what you mention are dealbreakers.  And nothing wrong with Final Fantasy 3?  I assume you're talking the NES version (which I rate very highly).  That game has so much in common with Dragon Warrior / Quest IV that it's not even funny.  It should be pointed out that level progression and money earning in this version of Dragon Quest IV is much quicker than in the original NES version, and that the remake of Final Fantasy 3 requires a LOT of grinding to stay alive.  And the strategies are no more nuanced than this game.

Quicksaves are now possible.  Don't use 'em, mainly because I'm used to the old version.  And from what I understand, they don't get removed on load.

Spelling out accents is just fine.  I thought it was interesting to add a bit of flavor to the script.

And why is a chocobo any better than the Dragon Quest slime?  What are the FF series' defining elements?

I very much agree that Chrono Trigger is the best of its era.  It is STILL my favorite RPG of all time.  But Dragon Quest IV (and DQIII and FF3) represent the best of the NES era as well.  The remake of FF3 looks better than this remake, but both share the common fact that they retain the flaws of the originals.  Neither are unplayable, and in fact, both games represent excellent old-school RPG gaming for the DS.  And both games are a good deal better than what can be obtained on the PSP.

Anyway, if it's not your cup of tea, that's fine.  If everyone liked the same stuff, it'd be a really boring world.


----------



## DigitalVampirex (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you Use your [E] Save with the  Version?


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me? Dragon Quest IV maybe not the best in the series, but it does have a well written story and awesome gameplay for those who love RPG's. The only thing I didn't like in this DQ was the fact that you couldn't play as your character throughout the beginning and you had to play the game in chapters with your ally characters like building up a story into a climax. Most DQ games does not do this, although IMO DQ 5 is A LOT better than this one, sadly it's only in Japanese right now so just wait for it and maybe they might remake DQ 6 (my favorite one!) to the DS one day.

Whoever is looking for a GREAT DQ game, google Dragon Quest 6 Translation. You won't be disappointed, the story is amazing and there are a lot of side quest and quest available with a very good story.


----------



## granville (Sep 17, 2008)

If you want an idea on how good this game is, I never played the original NES game before this. I was born in the SNES era. But I later backtracked to the 8-bit games to see what I was missing. Even though I was spoiled by 16 and 32 bit graphics/stories, I still love and appreciate DQ4 and all the other 8-bit games.

This is one helluva remake! Had a go with the Japanese version, but will try out the US version soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can anyone confirm if there is any difference between this and the Europe version?


----------



## knl (Sep 17, 2008)

Supert5 said:
			
		

> Buddy have you played the remake?  I wouldn't start running your mouth until you did.
> 1. YOU can change the text speed
> 2. YOU can do quick save anywhere at anytime.
> 3. YOU can organize your items quickly and easily (easy sort options)
> ...



just a thing, the text speed you are thinking you can change is specifically the *battle* text speed, and nothing else.
also I really love the graphics and the whole accents thing, it gives the game a feel of autenthicity. after all, in a big world, not everyone can possibly speak the same language with the same naturality...


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 17, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just did. Right down to the text and options. It's just the Euro version in a U.S. package. Try a Euro save and see.


----------



## Supert5 (Sep 17, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> Supert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Knods head*
Thanks for correction!  Only battle speed text can be changed.


----------



## Ferrian (Sep 17, 2008)

Supert5 said:
			
		

> 2. YOU can do quick save anywhere at anytime.



I'm pretty sure the game doesn't allow quicksaving in dungeons.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

So yeah, just picked this up legit over lunch.  Apparently the European save works with the US version, just from a quick test in emulators.  Anyone know if eepinator will work to transfer this to the retail cart without screwing anything up?  I highly doubt that there will be issues, but I'm not in a position to try it out yet.

I was actually quite happy that the Euro version of the game was dumped when it was, my 360 went belly-up last week, in the midst of my playing Infinite Undiscovery.

And something I forgot to mention in my last post, there's FAR more character development and story in this game, even if it can be rather trite, than the aforementioned Final Fantasy 3.  That game's story is pretty much non-existent.  Doesn't make it a bad game by any stretch of the imagination, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more thing (I promise!):  If you have the cash, pick this up!  Especially if you like it.  I've tried to do that to the best of my abilities, and not let the ease of flashcarts keep me from getting good stuff, like I let happen in the GBA days (and those beforehand with emulation).  I completely understand if you don't have the money.  I don't always myself.  But do what you can.


----------



## Trebuchet (Sep 17, 2008)

DigitalVampirex said:
			
		

> Can you Use your [E] Save with the  Version?




I would like to know as well.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, SkyintheSea is right.  Dragon Quest VI is absolutely incredible.  There's no question in my mind that it rivals the best of the SNES era.  It's not quite Chrono Trigger, but I consider it to be up there with Final Fantasy 3/6 and Lufia 2, and that's good company to be in.

I'm pretty sure they're planning on bringing over Dragon Quest V and VI for DS.  The ad campaign implies that.  Of course, this happened before with the PSX version of DQIV, and we didn't get that at all.  So we shall see.


----------



## dipper145 (Sep 17, 2008)

If you find fun in the same reptitive jrpg games you've played over and over for a long time, this is a game for you.

(I think its pretty good, but I really don't like jrpgs that much, so I dont play them often, only the big titles, and I know DQ is huge in japan, so I wanted to see what its all about, so its not that reptitive to me since I dont play similar games all the time.)


----------



## m_babble (Sep 17, 2008)

This game is amazing!
It was always my favorite on NES and the remake does it justice.


----------



## red_fox (Sep 17, 2008)

DigitalVampirex said:
			
		

> Can you Use your [E] Save with the  Version?




I tested my [E] save on the  version on no$gba and it recognised my progress when I went to load, so my guess would be yes.


----------



## Trebuchet (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 17, 2008)

red_fox said:
			
		

> DigitalVampirex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm going to try it too. Rather have the  version.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 17, 2008)

Both saves will work with one another but remember to name them accordingly.

EDIT: Whoops, I guess that was already answered. Oh well.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome to hear.  Now if I can get it on the legit cart, I'm good to go.  I really don't want to give up my progress to this point.


----------



## Tyralyon (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not gonna post too much of an reply to dib, as other people already have proven his stupidity, but I wanted to add a couple of things.

First of all, that was in no ways a review. He never said he thought this or that, he presented his words as facts, which I find quite ignorant.

To have a go at the story is quite ridiculous, as the DQ games in many ways are more complex and original than the afore-mentioned FF games.

And yes, you have to grind and work to get anywhere. Maybe you're too young, or possibly just lazy, but back in the days games actually took an effort to complete...


----------



## three14 (Sep 17, 2008)

From what I can tell there appears to be a bug/anti-piracy addition to the EUR/USA release affecting the R4 (and possibly others). The issue happens when I am in Zenithia. The hole in the clouds never appears to allow me access Nadiria (sort of like DQ5 JPN's "Ship of Death"). I have completed the Japanese release multiple times so I don't think I am missing anything. My original post is here:

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=6117&p=2#12

If anyone has any pertinent info regarding this 'issue', please feel free to comment.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

He's not stupid, he's entitled to his opinion.  We can only try to point out why we think he's wrong.  But at the end of the day, he's got his opinion, and I have mine.


----------



## red_fox (Sep 17, 2008)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Awesome to hear.  Now if I can get it on the legit cart, I'm good to go.  I really don't want to give up my progress to this point.



You might know of this already, but you can copy your flash card save to the retail card using:

http://www.monroeworld.com/myfaq/index.php...&artlang=en

I've only used it to go from retail to flash but I believe it goes the other way too. (you need wifi to use it)


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 17, 2008)

I wasn't aware that one could go the other way.  Haven't tried it, though.  I was going to use eepinator, but I haven't used that, either.  Appreciate the link.


----------



## red_fox (Sep 17, 2008)

And I hadn't heard of eepinator, after a quick search the general opinion seems to be that it suits your needs better. Good to know.

Anyway, a guide by sturmen includes how to restore the save with Rudolph's tool, I realise my first link didn't:

http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94197


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 17, 2008)

three14 said:
			
		

> From what I can tell there appears to be a bug/anti-piracy addition to the EUR/USA release affecting the R4 (and possibly others). The issue happens when I am in Zenithia. The hole in the clouds never appears to allow me access Nadiria (sort of like DQ5 JPN's "Ship of Death"). I have completed the Japanese release multiple times so I don't think I am missing anything. My original post is here:
> 
> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=6117&p=2#12
> 
> If anyone has any pertinent info regarding this 'issue', please feel free to comment.


That sucks that's in there. SE learned to not put it in the beginning of the game where everybody would talk about the issue, like the "thanks for playing" screen. Now it's going to take forever to get this fixed, because most people won't even make it that far in the game.


----------



## shaosam (Sep 17, 2008)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> He's not stupid, he's entitled to his opinion.  We can only try to point out why we think he's wrong.  But at the end of the day, he's got his opinion, and I have mine.



Statements like "You can only save at a church in town" and "No options to increase text speed" aren't opinions at all. They are simply false statements. There is a world of difference.  An opinion is valid in a discussion, but an outright LIE isn't.


----------



## three14 (Sep 17, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> three14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea. it sucks bad. I am praying that someone can prove me wrong on this one. I put nearly a week into the EUR release only to discover this bullshit. Maybe an AR code will fix it? Who knows.


----------



## zepline (Sep 17, 2008)

have been playing the Europe release and this game is an absolute treat for JRPG fans. I prefer this game over chrono trigger and Final Fantasy IV actually. Hopefully I won't run into any anti piracy issues on my ds xtreme. If so, I will just buy the game, I probably will anyways. (Dragon Quest VIII was one of the very few games I paid money for on my ps2)


----------



## nl255 (Sep 17, 2008)

Also note that, at least in the Japanese version, you can manually control all of your party members in chatper 5, unlike the NES version.  That makes battles much easier and reduces the amount of level grinding required as you don't have to rely on the crappy AI anymore.  Hopefully manual control in chapter 5 wasn't removed from the US/EU versions.


----------



## War Destroyer (Sep 18, 2008)

If any differences come up between Eur and US version, please post immediately!

(oh, and DQ IV is a classic. Not a single person mentioned the chapter system that dives into each characters brief history before bringing them to the Chosen One. Way ahead of its time for the NES)

Playing the Eur, and I haven't got to Zenithia yet. Hopefully there's a hole in the clouds. I'm usin' a CycloDS. (BTW Torneko or whoever makes a killing at the monster battles at the Casino with save states! All the battles are predetermined!)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 18, 2008)

The main difference would be the title screen logo, obviously. Haven't heard of anything else.


----------



## three14 (Sep 18, 2008)

zepline said:
			
		

> have been playing the Europe release and this game is an absolute treat for JRPG fans. I prefer this game over chrono trigger and Final Fantasy IV actually. Hopefully I won't run into any anti piracy issues on my ds xtreme. If so, I will just buy the game, I probably will anyways. (Dragon Quest VIII was one of the very few games I paid money for on my ps2)
> 
> I hope you don't have the same problem either. My pre-ordered copy from Amazon shipped today...finally. But it still doesn't make me feel better about all of the time that I've evidently wasted.
> 
> QUOTE(nl255 @ Sep 17 2008, 05:34 PM) Also note that, at least in the Japanese version, you can manually control all of your party members in chatper 5, unlike the NES version.  That makes battles much easier and reduces the amount of level grinding required as you don't have to rely on the crappy AI anymore.  Hopefully manual control in chapter 5 wasn't removed from the US/EU versions.



You can still manually control all party members in your line-up (except for special characters) in Chapter 5 so don't worry. Basically, press Y, then go to Misc > Tactics and set them to "Follow Orders".


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone know if party talk is still gone from the (U) version? I know it was remove from the (E) version and that it was present in the (J) version of the game


----------



## ZZGear (Sep 18, 2008)

why the DQ hate argh....

first if there's no DQ there wont be console rpgs as we know it. 

in CT the 2 of the 3 person responsible for DQ were pirated by Square and added to its team Trigger to make that great RPG you experienced from it. Look at Cross it didnt even get 1/3 of its Trigger greatness even with its great graphics at that time.

dont get me wrong but in JPN DQ 1 and DQ 2 came out before FF1 now dont go comparing DQ1 from FF1 since they probably pirated DQ2 rpg ideas for FF.

even its DQ3 job system have you compared the of FFII(J) and FFIII(J) that system was pirated too.

in DQIV it is the first or probably the only game where you dont get to see or play the main hero at the beginning of the game until you first seen all your party members(this was change in DQIVDS with prol.)

FF made its breakthrough in IV thru ATB and onwards but still in my eyes they are a mere copycat who tries to makes new changes and adds eyecandy CGIs so that it will sell better.

FFV and FFVI now if only DQ V and DQVI came out in SNES era we will see how it fares from those 2.

Chrono Trigger still the best RPG of its era why? its because the combined elements from DQ and FF are in there (its a combination of ideas from DQ and FF) even its character designs were made by Toriyama.

so now before go hating DQ think about it. If it werent for that game we wont be having console RPGs.


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmm DQ, Dairy Queen.

Back on topic, I'll try it out but I think I'd rather play the other recently released DQ. It has a different vibe around it, probably because of the different look.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 18, 2008)

War Destroyer said:
			
		

> If any differences come up between Eur and US version, please post immediately!
> 
> (oh, and DQ IV is a classic. Not a single person mentioned the chapter system that dives into each characters brief history before bringing them to the Chosen One. Way ahead of its time for the NES)
> 
> ...



I assume that the save state (rts) files are not compatible between the EU and US versions, right?

As for differences, they both trim to 107,252kb so I doubt there are very many, though I wouldn't trust using an EU save state on the US version.


----------



## dib (Sep 18, 2008)

Supert5 said:
			
		

> Buddy have you played the remake?  I wouldn't start running your mouth until you did.
> 1. YOU can change the text speed
> 2. YOU can do quick save anywhere at anytime.
> 3. YOU can organize your items quickly and easily (easy sort options)
> ...


Yeah, I have.  The question is, have _you_ played the game?  Because you seem fond of running your mouth prior to checking your facts.

Otherwise you would know that:
1) the speed setting affects _battle_ message scroll rates, not dialog.
2) the quick save is just that: a quick save which then forces you to power off the DS.  This is not even close to the same thing as a revised saving system where you could save in the overworld, or anything short of having to return to a town in order to do it
3) So what's your point?  It's still the same antiquated inventory system where items are non stackable and a leaf somehow takes up as much space as a suit of armor
4) What does total play time have to do with anything I previously said?


----------



## Torte (Sep 18, 2008)

Pwned


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that eepinator worked great for putting my savegame from the European version on the American cart.  Just need to convert the save file from 512K to 64K (RAW format).

As for the inventory system, it's still better than it was.  If anyone remembers at all, there was no bag in the original.  Now you can effectively carry anything you want, rather than throwing it into storage.  Not only that, but you have more slots in each characters inventory as well (I believe it's 12 now, it used to be only 8).

It's also not like the dialog scrolls by slowly.  There are other games that have this problem, like Suikoden, where you have a text speed adjustment but even the fastest speed is too slow, and quickly advancing text with the X button could accidentally have you make a dialogue choice you didn't want to make.

As far as saving is concerned, I am reminded of the last area of Final Fantasy 3, which requires you to invest upwards of two hours without ANY save points, including not having one before the final boss, which fully has the ability to kick your butt if you haven't leveled up.

Again, small flaws like this are not even close to a dealbreaker for me.  It's a great old-school RPG, in my book.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 18, 2008)

I just tested three14's SAV file on my CycloDS and I can confirm that the problem mentioned here is indeed an anti-piracy effort and not just a glitch on the R4. 

If anyone can figure out how to fix this it would make the few DQ fans on this forum very happy.


----------



## three14 (Sep 18, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I just tested three14's SAV file on my CycloDS and I can confirm that the problem mentioned here is indeed an anti-piracy effort and not just a glitch on the R4.
> 
> If anyone can figure out how to fix this it would make the few DQ fans on this forum very happy.



I'm still hoping it's just my fault instead. Will see if I can find my save file for the Japanese version to check for anything I could have potentially missed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Edit: *Tried using the same .sav on Ideas and having the same result. So unless anyone else can confirm this using their own save file, I have to consider it something I missed.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I just tested three14's SAV file on my CycloDS and I can confirm that the problem mentioned here is indeed an anti-piracy effort and not just a glitch on the R4.
> 
> If anyone can figure out how to fix this it would make the few DQ fans on this forum very happy.


Oooo.  So SquareEnix managed to pwn the Cyclo as well.  This is getting juicy.  *grabs popcorn*

Btw: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=45507163

Seems other people have the same problem, unless this is you.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 18, 2008)

I made a discussion thread here. 

I hope it doesn't end up in Davey Jones' Locker due to the multiple Pokemon translation requests.


----------



## three14 (Sep 18, 2008)

No I didn't post on gamefaqs. Looks like it may not be my fault after all. Unless, of course, someone read one of my previous posts and reposted the same info elsewhere. Hopefully results from more and more people will help to clarify things.


----------



## three14 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, evidently this entire time the alleged anti-piracy measures I claimed were, in fact, false. See the original thread here:


*Cheap Laugh Alert!!*
http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=6117&p=3#22

I apologize to everyone for possibly causing a panic. I am so embarrassed and at the same time relieved. I hope that this will provide a cheap laugh at my expense. Guess this teaches me not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 18, 2008)

three14 said:
			
		

> Well, evidently this entire time the alleged anti-piracy measures I claimed were, in fact, false. See the original thread here:
> 
> 
> *Cheap Laugh Alert!!*
> ...



Happens to the best of us. Try not to beat yourself up too much, Im surprised it took this long for someone to point out the error


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 18, 2008)

this game sucks because there is no "NO ROMS ON GBATEMP DO NOT ASK FOR THIS FILE" message by admins on this website


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 18, 2008)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> this game sucks because there is no "NO ROMS ON GBATEMP DO NOT ASK FOR THIS FILE" message by admins on this website



what does that matter?


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 18, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It matters because only the best games that everybody wants, the admins of GBATemp post that message.  For example, Super Smash Bros Brawl, N+, Phoenix Wright, etc

BTW...how you doing lately CCNaru?  Its been a while since XenonFansubs eh?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> three14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably just forgot.  Wouldn't be the first time the staff here screwed up.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 18, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI I was asking seriously, I wasnt meaning to be a dink


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same old. how about you? saw you lurking around ndstemp too but i dont go on irc anymore so

Emperor: lol i wasnt serious :X


----------



## geminisama (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone else get some pretty bad lag in some towns? (Like Mintos) D=


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 20, 2008)

Alternative program to backup and restore saves and dump retail carts to .nds ROM files:
Rudolph's NDS Backup Tool 3in1 v0.31 (2008/1/29)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://www009.upp.so-net.ne.jp/rudolph/nds/Backup/


This requires a 3in1 slot 2 card but does not require wifi.


----------



## greygoosecat (Sep 20, 2008)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get some pretty bad lag in some towns? (Like Mintos) D=



I do.

I didn't really read through this post today, so didn't get to comment on the Zenithia problem...although now seems to be solved.  Anyways, beat the game with no problems, so seems like everything is fine.


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 22, 2008)

I can confirm the lag occurs on a retail cart as well.

Just beat Chapter 5 last night, level 33.  Alena still kicks butt.  Honestly, if it were the original NES version, I'm not sure it'd be very easy to beat it at that level.  I remember getting my head handed to me at that level in the original.

In any case, I'm going to try to make progress into Chapter 6.  I'm infiltrating the bonus dungeon now.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 24, 2008)

so there is a save glitch for the american version?


----------

